# 5 Vegas Gold No. 1 Cigar Review - Great Mild Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Like the 6x60 BULLION, the GOLD No.1 offers a lot of good tobacco being 7.5x54. Worth a smoking.

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold No. 1 Cigar Review - Great Mild Cigar


----------

